# Mos 4



## Migrant13 (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## troy (Nov 8, 2015)

Nice pics!!! Thanks for posting, you guys grow great orchids!!!


----------



## Markhamite (Nov 8, 2015)

Wonderful! I have to start going to shows again.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Nov 8, 2015)

I would like to see the little blue one crossed with a Neofinetia.

Thanks for the lovely photos.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2015)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 8, 2015)

Thanks so much for the tour. Great show!


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 8, 2015)

Whoa! I didn't expect to see a Grammatophyllum scriptum var citrinum at your shows (last pic)...


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 9, 2015)

more nice things, thanks


----------

